# Lots of Fun



## PaulG (Jan 5, 2019)

Over the last couple of days I had the opportunity to spend some time a do a little fishing with two of my old friends from Texas. Barry Pollock and Holly Wear and I had a great time remembering old stories and catching some fish with Captain Darney. How we survived to be this old is a miracle. I canâ€™t wait for them to come back soon. #hackberryrodandgun.com


----------

